# How to feed my betta a pea?



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

My betta has been struggling with bloat for a while now and I had him QT'D for about 2 weeks and was using epsom salt and someone suggested I feed him a pea. I cooked it like directed in the microwave, peeled it, and smushed it and broke it apart but when I put it in the water it just sank to the bottom and he had no interest in it at all.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

The pea method doesn't really work for bettas, as they are carnivorous. Which is probably why he isn't eating it. I believe Epsom salt can help with bloat, though someone with more experience would have to confirm that. Have you tried fasting him to let everything clear out of his system? If not, try that for a day or so first. I have a CT that gloats easily and that's how he always recovers.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I've tried fasting and it doesn't really work either.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Please do not use the pea method as this can cause some serious damage to your betta.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmm...I suggest going over to the diseases section, filling out the form (in the sticky), and posting there. Someone with more experience and knowledge in sickness can help you out pretty quick. If fasting didn't work, he might have something wrong and the pea probably won't help him any. It's a method used for goldfish, not bettas. Hope your buddy starts feeling better!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Apparently daphnia is a good laxative.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I think he has a mild case of dropsy. And the people in the disease forum told me to try the pea method o.o


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Some people will feed peas to bettas and others don't. The pea method is really for gold fish more than fish that are pure carnovores. I personally don't use the pea method because bettas can't digest vegitables and wouldn't be able to digest a pea properly. I would feed a bloated betta daphina instead of a pea if fasting while in epsom salt isn't working.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Frozen peas, defrost them (or cook and cool them) and smash up just the guts of it- feed only a tiny bit. 
It's not harmful for short term treatment- as they are poor nutrition and empty calories they shouldn't be used on a regular feeding basis. I normally shy away from it, and refer to other methods such as fasting first.. and for true bloating I would use Epsom. But you can use a pea if you feel you need to, and if this case calls for it.
(thanks OFL)
Daphnia is more ideal for them, but often times is harder to find. 

Not surprising that he didn't eat it, as usually they don't go for straight veggies. It doesn't smell nor look like what they normally eat.

Holding food for 2 days is the first step, can change the food after and see if that helps any as well. 

Does he just have a rounded belly, or are there other true bloating signs, such as tipping over, difficulty swimming, etc? Rounded bellies, especially after eating, is quite normal. It is possible you may be over feeding at once as well causing an extended stomach. How much do you feed and how often? Of what?


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Well he's been bloated for a few months now. Earlier I posted pictures and I QT'd him for 2 weeks and used epsom salt. I usually feed him 4 pellets of betta food a day. He doesn't swim weird or anything...just bloated and pineconing a little. And I tried fasting him for a few days before I QT'D him.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

If it has been an ongoing issue, and he is pine coning, then it's not bloated in the sense of constipation or really food related- so using peas won't do anything for him. 

Have you looked at his waste? Is it brown or have you seen white and stringy at any point? is his whole body pine coning or just parts of it? The picture you had in your one thread was small, and from a distance so couldn't see much of anything to be able to tell. I am wanting to think there is something internal happening that has nothing to do with the digestive part. There is no real "mild case of dropsy".. they either have it or they don't, and if they do then if not treated is fatal- but thinking since it's been a few months, he doesn't have it. Pine coning is usually a sign of internal organs shutting down and they don't tend to live long after.. except if they are sticking up right where he is bloated at. 

Are you feeding the 4 pellets at once, or spreading it out between at least 2 meals?


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Myates said:


> If it has been an ongoing issue, and he is pine coning, then it's not bloated in the sense of constipation or really food related- so using peas won't do anything for him.
> 
> Have you looked at his waste? Is it brown or have you seen white and stringy at any point? is his whole body pine coning or just parts of it? The picture you had in your one thread was small, and from a distance so couldn't see much of anything to be able to tell. I am wanting to think there is something internal happening that has nothing to do with the digestive part. There is no real "mild case of dropsy".. they either have it or they don't, and if they do then if not treated is fatal- but thinking since it's been a few months, he doesn't have it. Pine coning is usually a sign of internal organs shutting down and they don't tend to live long after.. except if they are sticking up right where he is bloated at.
> 
> Are you feeding the 4 pellets at once, or spreading it out between at least 2 meals?


His waste is the same as it's always been. Reddish-brown. Just his upper body is pineconing. He's always been chubby and a little bloaty it's just gotten a little worse. Sorry about the pic  He's really hard to photograph. And it's been since at least September since I've noticed him being this way but it hasn't changed his attitute at all until about a month ago and after QT'ing him with epsom salt he was fine. And I feed 2 pellets in the morning and two at night.


----------

